# running a b&b as non residentials



## Mikan (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,

My husband and I are thinking of moving to either Puglia or Calabria to run a B&B. (We haven't decided yet which region since we love both!).

Does anyone know if it is possible to run a seasonal B&B in a "holiday home" for a start? We would like to try a few seasons before moving there permanently. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mikan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I are thinking of moving to either Puglia or Calabria to run a B&B. (We haven't decided yet which region since we love both!).
> 
> ...


think verry hard before you open a bussines in either region cant spell it out on line , but we run a sucesfull b&b in abruzzo i can give you more imfo if you want when you have pms


----------



## Mikan (Sep 21, 2015)

pudd 2 said:


> think verry hard before you open a bussines in either region cant spell it out on line , but we run a sucesfull b&b in abruzzo i can give you more imfo if you want when you have pms


Thanks for info Pudd 2. I contact you as soon as I have access to pms!


----------

